# Successful prep and colonoscopy done!



## keebler (Apr 3, 2007)

Had my scope this morning. I was afraid I wouldn't be fully cleaned out because I didn't do the second dose of Fleet - after the first dose I was running clear so I just took the 4 Dulcolax tablets instead - and after I used the enema this morning, I started 'going' again. I called the hospital to check about it and the nurse said that what I was describing was normal and it should be fine. I actually was still going up until about 20 minutes before the procedure!I was really nervous and feeling kinda rotten from the prep so that didn't help with the anxiety any! It was making me feel dizzy and nauseated. The staff were SO nice, though, and made me feel more comfy.They gave me 25mg of phenergan (promethazine), demerol and vercid. Oh, my! One second I was feeling nothing and the next the room was spinning. lol I hate those feelings, so I freaked out a little because my throat got so tight I felt like I couldn't breathe or swallow. My mom was with me, though, and just kept telling me to take deep breaths and not fight the meds. So, within 30 seconds or so I was down for the count. I apparently was asleep through nearly all of the procedure and the doc said I didn't give them any trouble. I don't remember being in recovery or anything up until the gradual fade in to semi-coherent thought once I was back up in my room. I was feeling really groggy and apparently kept asking for something to drink, but the nurse kept trying to get me to pass gas first and I kept telling her I didn't feel like I *had* gas. lol I did finally get something to drink but I just ended up eating the ice - it tasted better than anything else.Came home, had some crackers and gatorade and slept the day away. I just ate some noodles and am off to bed, as I'm still quite tired.The doc said I was clean enough (yay!), that everything looked great except for a small internal hemmie which had caused my bleeding. Good news, for sure! And I'm glad it's all over with now.So now I'm joining the ranks of colonoscopy patients who agree that the prep is much worse than the actual scope. The scope was a breeze!







Thanks for all the advice and reassurance.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad things went well for you, Keebler!! And glad your results were good, also!!


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Keebler -Great news on the results !Take Care,Jodie


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

congratulations. it's always nice to get past that first time. i'm glad they didn't find anything serious. you must be very relieved now.


----------

